# SONY NMB MJPC-270A1 Replacement



## hjahmad

Hey, 
the fan on this power supply is shot. i have been looking around for a used one in places and they are rare, and do not want to pay $100 for a new one.
how can i one that has the right pins and can be a replacement? i tried an extra power supply i had lying around, but first it didnt even fit in the vaio but more importantly it didnt have the same connectors required.
here is more detailed information on unit:
http://azsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_90&products_id=825
id greatly appreciate it if someone could lead me to another model that is a suitable replacement that i can also find for a good price.
thanks


----------



## The_Other_One

If you don't mind messing with some electronics, a fan is quite easy to replace, sometimes even repair in a power supply,  If you're in the NC area, I could do it   But that aside, I wouldn't bother trying to get a matching power supply.  Most any new power supply should work.  I'd really need to see it first hand (or get measurements of both standard and that one) but I suspect it's really no different than most of your power supply available elsewhere.  Even if the size is slightly off, I'm almost positive the wiring and all would match up just fine.  Dell's really the only company who used special power supplies, and that was only for a short while...

Pretty much any new power supply should match that one.  You may want to double check it does have all the connectors, but included connectors are pretty standard among power supplies today.


----------



## schw32m

hjahmad said:


> Hey,
> the fan on this power supply is shot. i have been looking around for a used one in places and they are rare, and do not want to pay $100 for a new one.
> how can i one that has the right pins and can be a replacement? i tried an extra power supply i had lying around, but first it didnt even fit in the vaio but more importantly it didnt have the same connectors required.
> here is more detailed information on unit:
> http://azsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_90&products_id=825
> id greatly appreciate it if someone could lead me to another model that is a suitable replacement that i can also find for a good price.
> thanks



This is the direct replacement (300 watts) http://www.atxpowersupplies.com/300-watt-Sony-MJPC-270A1-power-supply-MP4ATX30-M.php While it doesn't meet the criteria for a lesser price it does have the correct mounting plate and pattern. Standard ATX may work providing the dimensions of the PSU are the same. But you will either have to modify the case or the mounting plate to accept a different screw pattern.



The_Other_One said:


> If you don't mind messing with some electronics, a fan is quite easy to replace, sometimes even repair in a power supply,  If you're in the NC area, I could do it   But that aside, I wouldn't bother trying to get a matching power supply.  Most any new power supply should work.  I'd really need to see it first hand (or get measurements of both standard and that one) but I suspect it's really no different than most of your power supply available elsewhere.  Even if the size is slightly off, I'm almost positive the wiring and all would match up just fine.  Dell's really the only company who used special power supplies, and that was only for a short while...
> 
> Pretty much any new power supply should match that one.  You may want to double check it does have all the connectors, but included connectors are pretty standard among power supplies today.



T_O_O: In this case it wouldn't be a problem with connectors but the actual mounting of the unit in VAIO case. As you can see from the link I referenced above the PSU needs a specific pattern and plate to mount. If the OP doesn't have a problem with some slight modifications, then any PSU with the correct dimensions should work. However, VAIO cases are notoriously tight or use odd mounting systems for the PSU.

OP: There are two considerations.. if you want to just replace the fan then you need to look at the PSU and how the fan is powered.. on some of the VAIO models the fan is powered with a MB header. If that is the case then all you would need is any standard case fan (in diameter required) and a few minutes to take the old one out and replace. If the fan is internally powered (within the PSU itself) you can get a non-terminated fan from most parts shops, splice it in, insulate (shrink tube is great for this), and viola, you are ready to go.

EDIT: Was searching Newegg and found these. If the hole pattern fits you might be able to replace with one of them.


----------



## hjahmad

So i replaced the power supply with the same unit i found on ebay. but im having the same problem. at post, there is an error and says to check the power managment in the bios. there it says that the fan or something isnt working for the power supply. or am i being mistakin at its a fan else where. or maybe some connector somewhere on the motherboard is shot.
any ideas?


----------



## schw32m

hjahmad said:


> So i replaced the power supply with the same unit i found on ebay. but im having the same problem. at post, there is an error and says to check the power managment in the bios. there it says that the fan or something isnt working for the power supply. or am i being mistakin at its a fan else where. or maybe some connector somewhere on the motherboard is shot.
> any ideas?



Some of the older Sony Vaio power supplies use a 3-wire fan control that comes from the motherboard. The power supply you have may have its own internal fan control and does not need the input from the motherboard.  As such, you may get an error when you boot your computer saying that the power supply fan is not working. You can ignore this message and possibly set up your bios to ignore this error. 

If the one you purchased has a 3 wire fan plug you will need to hook this up to the MB to eliminate the error.


----------



## hjahmad

Yeah, the one i bought is identical to the original that came with the machine and has the 3 pin plug. 
i also, tried to find a way to disable it but was not able to. 
the reason i believe it may be more than just the power supply, it launches windows fine, but sometimes will randomly shut down without warning.


----------

